# [Frage] Anti-Vibration-Gummis für Lüfter



## Pffzzhh! (17. November 2009)

*[Frage] Anti-Vibration-Gummis für Lüfter*

Servus,

ich benötige bitte eure Hilfe.

Bitte haltet mich nicht gleich für blöd: Ich habe das Revoltec Noise Reduction Kit gekauft. (Zu finden bei Caseking: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Noise Reduction Kit - black).

Wie verwende ich die Dinger nun? Es ist keine ANleitung dabei und beim Suchen danach werde ich leider nicht fündig. Ich habe einfach kaum Fantasy, wie ich Schraube, Gummiteil und Lüfter verheirate.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir etwas auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Uter (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Anti-Vibration-Gummis für Lüfter*

du drückst einfach die dinger durch das loch im gehäuse und durch das loch im lüfter... ich weiß nicht wie man des besser erkären kann... einfach ausprobieren da kann schon nix kaputt gehen... außer dir fällt der lüfter dann runter aber man merkt ja ob es hält oder nicht...


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Anti-Vibration-Gummis für Lüfter*

Ich glaube ich kanns mir vorstellen...

Ich probiere es aus, danke erstmal!


----------



## Fifadoc (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Anti-Vibration-Gummis für Lüfter*

aber zieh nicht zu doll dran, hab schon mehr als einen von den dingern zerrissen ^^

ach ja, der "pöppel" kommt bei den teilen immer zum Lüfter hin. das flache ende ans gehäuse. anders sollte es auch gar nicht passen.


----------



## Invidia (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Anti-Vibration-Gummis für Lüfter*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> aber zieh nicht zu doll dran, hab schon mehr als einen von den dingern zerrissen ^^
> 
> ach ja, der "pöppel" kommt bei den teilen immer zum Lüfter hin. das flache ende ans gehäuse. anders sollte es auch gar nicht passen.




Ich habs mit der Hand nicht geschafft. Musste mir ne Sptzzange ausliehen und die benutzen 

Man glaubt garnicht was die dinger aushalten können...


----------



## Pffzzhh! (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Anti-Vibration-Gummis für Lüfter*

Danke für die Hilfe! Ich denke, ich habe das bei dem ersten Lüfter uach korrekt hinbekommen, siehe Foto 1 und 2 (Jaja, Lüfter ist dreckig  ).

Aber den echten Gehäuselüfter, wofür ich die langen Dinger brauche, schaffe ich so nicht. Ich ziehe wie blöde, aber es bewegt sich nicht. Bild drei als Beispiel, ohne schon am Gehäuse befestigt zu sein.

Nebenbei; ich habe bereits viele Kabel hinter dem Seitenteil versteckt, aber trotzdem hängen noch viele herum. Hat einer eine tolle Idee, mit der ich es noch etwas "aufgeräumter" aussehen lassen kann? Siehe Bild 4 & 5.


----------



## Uter (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Anti-Vibration-Gummis für Lüfter*

ich glaub den in bild 2 haste noch nicht ganz drin... naja das auf bild 3 ist ein lüfter mit durchgehendem steg (oder wie man das nennt) da gehen die entkoppler nicht/nur schwer... 
die kabel einfach mit kabelbinder in stränge ordnen dann siehts schon weniger aus und eben die unnötigen hinter dem mainboard verlegen...


----------

